# No web browser



## LINDALEW (Jun 10, 2012)

Can any one help my web browser on my IMac has disappeared does anyone know how I can restore it please?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it just gone from the dock or is it also gone from the /Applications folder?

What version of OS X?


----------



## LINDALEW (Jun 10, 2012)

No it has gone from my application folder my machine is just over 3 years old


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You still didn't say which version of OS X you are using, but here is a general procedure: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/en/19535.html

You can also download version 5.1.7 here for OS X 10.6 and 10.7: http://www.apple.com/safari/download/


----------



## LINDALEW (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Thanks for that did try everything you said but still no web browser or back icon any other ideas please


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you saying after running the installer it isn't in the /Applications folder? Seems strange.

Either way you'll have to manually recreate the dock icon.
Once safari starts just right click the dock icon and pick keep in dock from contextual menu that appears.


----------

